# Getting my "FC" Jan18th...



## cbdub405 (Jan 5, 2014)

As the date Jan18th getting near im happy and a little nervous...Enjoying my travels so far been great...In Feb I will be getting my "MM"...


Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## David N. (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the FC degree.  It is a beautiful experience.  Enjoy it.


----------



## cbdub405 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks bro Dave....thats what I been hearing my self..alot of ppl enjoyed their "FC"...And Feb is right around the corner and their awaits my "MM"..

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 5, 2014)

I loved my FC it really will make you wanting more lol


----------



## cbdub405 (Jan 5, 2014)

brother blaine said:


> I loved my FC it really will make you wanting more lol



Lol thank bro Blaine... the brother hood has been wonderful...im going to enjoy the "FC" and get my self ready for my "MM" in Feb... I met a handful of brothers from all over...I travel alot with my job so im going to make sure I visit a few lodges while im on the road after the winter

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 8, 2014)

I am also getting my FC that week. Going to another lodge for the ceremony too, which should be interesting in itself. March is the likely time for my MM, I know some are hoping I'll try for it in Feb though.


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck brothers 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (Jan 8, 2014)

CuAllaidh said:


> I am also getting my FC that week. Going to another lodge for the ceremony too, which should be interesting in itself. March is the likely time for my MM, I know some are hoping I'll try for it in Feb though.



Well good luck bro...we getting our FC the same date thats cool there..

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## cbdub405 (Jan 8, 2014)

brother blaine said:


> Good luck brothers
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Thanks bro Blaine..

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 8, 2014)

No problem were here to support you 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats, Bro CBDub......you seem to be walking up that "winding stairwell" on the way to the two goals of every good STUDENT of Masonry---*The Pursuit of TRUTH*, and acquiring a vast and thorough* KNOWLEDGE OF SELF*.........make SURE you consult with your Secretary in your Home Lodge, and contact Lodges in the Cities where you will traveling BEFOREHAND as a courtesy, Young Brother......As you travel State to State, Prince Hall Affiliated Lodges may operate a little differently.....we share the same LIGHT, but a few small customs may vary from State to State......as a Newly Raised Brother soon, remember, it's always good to COMMIT YOUR RITUAL TO MEMORY before visiting other Lodges----it's a good reflection on where you come from, and also gives you more confidence when you hit the door................

Just my two cents......good luck on the final leg of your studies and journey into the doors of our hallowed and time honored institution............The Second Degree is my favorite of the Three Degrees in Symbolic Masonry..........

Sincerely and Fraternally, 
Bro Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, F&AM
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, District 15-A, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------



## cbdub405 (Jan 11, 2014)

towerbuilder7 said:


> Congrats, Bro CBDub......you seem to be walking up that "winding stairwell" on the way to the two goals of every good STUDENT of Masonry---*The Pursuit of TRUTH*, and acquiring a vast and thorough* KNOWLEDGE OF SELF*.........make SURE you consult with your Secretary in your Home Lodge, and contact Lodges in the Cities where you will traveling BEFOREHAND as a courtesy, Young Brother......As you travel State to State, Prince Hall Affiliated Lodges may operate a little differently.....we share the same LIGHT, but a few small customs may vary from State to State......as a Newly Raised Brother soon, remember, it's always good to COMMIT YOUR RITUAL TO MEMORY before visiting other Lodges----it's a good reflection on where you come from, and also gives you more confidence when you hit the door................
> 
> Just my two cents......good luck on the final leg of your studies and journey into the doors of our hallowed and time honored institution............The Second Degree is my favorite of the Three Degrees in Symbolic Masonry..........
> 
> ...



Thanks brother...thats some great advice u just passed to me...I will forshow be getting the proper info befor I start making my trip's out of town...thanks agin bro 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm not too far behind you. Mine is on the 21st. I had my EA in November but because We took off in December  due to weather and the installation of officers I didn't do mine FC. So I'm super excited now. Can't wait to learn more!!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (Jan 11, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> I'm not too far behind you. Mine is on the 21st. I had my EA in November but because We took off in December  due to weather and the installation of officers I didn't do mine FC. So I'm super excited now. Can't wait to learn more!!!
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



That's good to here bro...yea in with ya on that CNT wait to learn more...yea me and my CTs was supposed to be at our MM on the 18th but was had to push it back so we will be getting our MM in mid Feb or something like DAT 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------

